# Samorost



## Carolyn Hill (May 22, 2007)

I'm woefully behind the curve, but I just stumbled across Samorost 1 and  Samorost 2 online, and I'm wondering if anyone can suggest games of a similar type.  What I like about both is that the games are simple, gentle, and fun, the graphics are attractive, and the music is low-key.  I also like that, together, they take only a few hours to complete.  There’s no combat, no mad adrenaline rush, and almost no need for hand-eye coordination. You don't have to travel hundreds of lands to solve the puzzles, and the solutions often have a quirky humor. 

In other words, they're light-weight but well-crafted.

Do you have any suggestions for other games like Samorost?  (Thanks!)


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 22, 2007)

I think notpr0n would fit the bill quite well.

Notpron - The Hardest Riddle Available on the Internet


----------



## Carolyn Hill (May 23, 2007)

Thanks, Duchess!  I'll check it out.  (I have to admit that the tag "Hardest Riddle on the Internet" scares me, as does the note on the game's homepage, which says that only 118 people have been certificated as finishing the game.  Gulp.)


----------



## fantasy noob (May 23, 2007)

holy crap i didnt get past the second level


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 23, 2007)

Got to level 6 - it's EVIL!


----------



## stinking_dylan (Jul 5, 2007)

I love the samorost games.  I just wish the creator would make a full adventure.

Brown Rat, have you played any of the myst games?  The puzzles are more difficult, but they are very relaxing and beautiful games.  There is currently a collection edition available with all 5 games.  You could also try the accompanying novels (the book of atrus, Tianna and D'ni) which are actually very good.  The whole premise is a system of creative magic that uses the writing of books to create strange and wonderful new worlds.


----------

